# Shimano M355 or M446?



## Akio (Jan 7, 2015)

Broke my Tektro lever blades last time on a crash. Learned now to keep them fairly loose on the bars.

Planning to replace them either with Shimano M355 or M446. These are the only choices currently.
Which one is better? M355 is cheaper by about 22$ than M446.

Thanks.


----------



## mrfat (Jan 21, 2014)

What are the prices? M615 can be found for around $80 for a set and are awesome. 

If you're stuck with those two choices then I'd opt for the m446 especially since its only $22 more.


----------



## Akio (Jan 7, 2015)

Thanks mrfat.

$39 for M355 and $61 for M446


----------



## hankscorpio (Jun 20, 2012)

I dont know if that is for the set or per brake, but if its per brake absolutely go with the m615s

Shimano Deore M615 Disc Brake | Chain Reaction Cycles


----------



## Akio (Jan 7, 2015)

thanks hankscorpio.

the prices mentioned are set excluding rotors.

that's a great deal. Deore brakes are about $80 here.


----------



## eb1888 (Jan 27, 2012)

M615 Deore brakes are almost the same performance as XT. They both use the same pads. They use a different connection method between the hose and the caliper. Straight in not a banjo bolt.


----------

